# Any 35+ due in Spring 2017?



## Grateful365

Hi ladies! Just looking to chat with other ladies 35+ who are expecting. I just got a BFP yesterday and will be due in May. I'm over the moon!

*Due Dates!*

2nd Time - February 12
elliecain - March 17 - Boy!
Ms. Elizabeth - May 5 - Girl!
beccabonny - May 9 - Girl!
Grateful365 - May 9 - Boy!
Classic Girl - May 15
Kellyrae - May 18
River54 - May 27 - Girl!
Jellybean - Boy!


----------



## elliecain

Congratulations!
I'm 39 and my first is due on 17th March.


----------



## Grateful365

A huge congrats to you Ellie!! So exciting!! How is the pregnancy treating you so far?


----------



## elliecain

Thank you!
I had IVF and have also been taking prednisolone for natural killer cells for the first 3 months. One side effect is that they suppress quite a few symptoms, so I'm only just now getting a bit of nausea as I come off them. I've been really lucky so far, just massive tiredness! I'm a teacher and so have also been lucky not to have to work for the whole of the first trimester! Back to school tomorrow and I can't wait to tell everyone my news.

How about you? Any symptoms yet? Is this going the same as your first pregnancy?


----------



## Grateful365

Oh how exciting!! And nice that you have felt good so far! Are you feeling ready to go back to school? What do you teach?

I had symptoms the day I found out...headache, chills and hot flashes. But nothing since. That was 2 days ago. I tested this morning with an IC and the line was lighter than yesterday, so that has been on my mind. Slightly worried but trying not to.


----------



## elliecain

The line does do that in the early days, so try not to worry (I know how hard that is!). Your urine might be more dilute or the test might be less sensitive, so many factors influence it when the levels are lower at the start. I tested several times a day because I was in disbelief, but I was already 15dpo when I got my bfp so it was pretty dark this time. Even so, the second day, the control line was less faded, which freaked me out. Maybe wait a few days, if you can, before you test again. Do you know what dpo you are?

I teach French and Spanish at a fairly tough secondary school (11-16) and it can be really great and really difficult. Last year was hard, but I started the school year with a miscarriage and ended with a round of IVF, so it was a full on year. This year, I'm only in for 6 months, then I get maternity leave for at least 9 months, yay! As a result, I'm excited to be going back, seeing colleagues and students, sharing my good news.

Let me know how you get on. I'm thinking of you xxx


----------



## Grateful365

How was the first day back today? Hope everything went great. Did you tell everyone the news? &#55357;&#56832;

I did test again today...(I know I know) and it looks maybe a touch darker. Hard to tell. At least its still positive, so I will just go with that. Lol But still no symptoms. 

I am 15 dpo


----------



## elliecain

15dpo is still quite early days. I first tested on 19dpo. Your beta would probably still be in the low hundreds and the hpts max out in the low thousands, so still have a way to go to darken. I'm glad it looked darker.

School was great. The kids weren't in for the first day and I got loads of work done after all the meetings finished. Everyone was so happy for me, I felt like the most special person... Everyone was hugging me and congratulating me all day. 
Today, I get to tell my tutor group. I have been their tutor for 3 years, so they should be quite happy for me. I don't know when I'll tell my other classes... Maybe tell the older ones but wait a bit with the littlies. (I teach ages 11 to 16).

I had some really sad news yesterday. One of my colleagues had IVF a few weeks before me and we were overjoyed to both get bfps. She had her 12 week scan in the summer and the baby's skull had not developed so she had to have a termination. I was devastated for her. She's coping really well and has 7 frozen embryos, so will try again soon.

Have a good day today!


----------



## Grateful365

No testing for me for a few days at least. 

Glad you had a good day back and felt so special. Having others excited for you makes it just that much more special. It will be fun to tell the kids!

How many weeks are you? Sorry if you already said...I know your due in March. Have you had a gender uktrasound yet?

That is so incredibly sad about your colleague. I cannot imagine and it just hurts my heart when I hear those stories. Hopefully they will get their rainbow baby from the frozen embryos.


----------



## elliecain

My date is in my sig. I'm 12+4 today.
The gender ultrasound is at 20 weeks, but I don't know if we will find out...

The kids were very excited for me today. I loved seeing their reactions.

How are you feeling?


----------



## Grateful365

Yes I guess I should have looked at your signature lol 

I would kind of like it to be a surprise, but DH absolutely won't go for it. &#128514;

So cute that all the kids were excited! How long of maternity leave will you get?

I'm feeling good, definitely not feeling pregnant (yet) - thanks for asking!


----------



## kellyrae

Hi ladies...Congratulations on your pregnancies! Hope you don't mind me joining, I got my bfp this morning, its unexpected but we are both happy though I feel quite overwhelmed at the thought of 4 children 6yrs & under. 
Xx


----------



## Grateful365

Hi KellyRae, welcome and congrtulations!! How exciting!! Any idea how far along you are?

Yes, 4 little ones is a lot! A lot of work and a lot of fun!! We are expecting our 3rd (and last) baby and we are a bit nervous going from 2 to 3. Any tips? Lol


----------



## elliecain

Hi Kelly and congratulations! I'm growing my first, so the idea of 4 does sound quite overwhelming, though my brother has 4 and I think they entertain each other quite well!

I had my combined test results today and my risk is really low - 1:2425 for Downs and 1:20,000 for Edwards and Pataus. I'm so relieved!

Tomorrow, I have 2 antenatal appointments - endocrinologist in the morning and finally booking in with midwife in the evening!


----------



## kellyrae

Thank you both! 
Greatful365: I found going from 2-3 quite easy as the girls were quite self sufficiant and we worked baby around our already established routine..they all now get on so well and play together great! So fingers crossed this will work just as well...
Just need a bigger car!!!

Elliecain: fab result! And your first how lovely! They are all precious but your first is so exciting with lots of firsts to enjoy along the way :) xx


----------



## kellyrae

Ps..I am around 4 weeks so still early x


----------



## Grateful365

Ellie - Hooray to your great results! That is a nice relief for sure. I am so excited for you, as I agree with Kelly that while each pregnancy and child is so special, the first is something vey special on its own. You have so much to look forward to:flower:

Kelly- well thats good to hear! My husband is the only one working right now as I am trying to be a stay at home mom for as long as I can. Money is tight though on one income so the stress of needing to find another bigger vehicle is a bit overwhelming. I wonder if I can fit 3 carseats in one row???? :haha:....but seriously. Lol 

My son plays with his brother, but honestly lately he has been rather mean to him. I hope it is a phase! He's been acting so naughty lately!


----------



## kellyrae

Grateful365 said:


> Ellie - Hooray to your great results! That is a nice relief for sure. I am so excited for you, as I agree with Kelly that while each pregnancy and child is so special, the first is something vey special on its own. You have so much to look forward to:flower:
> 
> Kelly- well thats good to hear! My husband is the only one working right now as I am trying to be a stay at home mom for as long as I can. Money is tight though on one income so the stress of needing to find another bigger vehicle is a bit overwhelming. I wonder if I can fit 3 carseats in one row???? :haha:....but seriously. Lol
> 
> My son plays with his brother, but honestly lately he has been rather mean to him. I hope it is a phase! He's been acting so naughty lately!

We currently have a ford focus and fit three in the back! Two junior seats and a baby seat but the bigger baby ones not the one that you can put on pushchairs...we first looked at a picasso which has three individual seats...we may have to upgrade to a zafira or something like! I am just doing my driving lessons too so at least that will make life easier, I am also stay at home mum and it is a pain not driving and relying on public transport when my husband is at work all day xx


----------



## beccabonny

Hi ladies, I'm just 35 last month and got my BFP 8/31. It will be our first after a couple of losses, and I look forward to my appointment on Monday. Congratulations to everyone! I look forward to seeing everyone's pregnancies progress :)


----------



## Grateful365

Kelly - Oh thats good to hear! We will have two convertible carseats and an infant seat and we currently have an extended cab truck, so we shall see if we can fit all 3! FX'd!! Where do you live? I am in the United States, in Michigan.

Becca- Welcome!! Congrats on your BFP! FX'd for you to have a beautiful rainbow baby :thumbup: How are you feeling? Any symptoms?


----------



## Classic Girl

Can I join? I got my BFP a week ago and now 4 weeks 2 days pregnant (16dpo?) Hoping this is our rainbow! I'm 43 with a 17yo and a 9yo. Dr wanted me in for a scan at 6 weeks but he is going out of town 2 days before so he wants to go ahead and pull me in next Thursday before he leaves and then again 2 weeks later. So I guess 5.3 and 7+ to check progression. I am so happy he's being so proactive with me after my m/c in February! Due date is May 15 as of the calculator! Please stick baby!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Stalking you classic! Wish mine would call me back to make an appt!


----------



## Grateful365

Welcome Ms Elizabeth and Congrats!!!!!

Welcome Classic Girl! Congratulations and FX'd for your rainbow baby! I am just two days ahead of you at 4 weeks 4 days - Due May 13th! Can't wait to hear about your appointment on Wednesday. :flower: My first appointment isn't until October 13th.....torture!!! :dohh:


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Thank you grateful....I don't really have much info until my appt....whenever that is. All I knowant, last year with DS...Dr got the due date correct. Who actually gives birth on their due date? So, I'm waiting for her to tell me. Lol


----------



## elliecain

Welcome and congratulations Becca, Ms Elizabeth and Classic. 

This is my first and my rainbow too, so I can totally understand your fears. I've waited a long time for this and I was terrified of another m/c for weeks and I'm not going to tell you not to worry. It is a very real and normal fear. I had my 12 week scan last week (after 2 early scans) and I'm finally starting to relax and know this is my take home baby.


----------



## kellyrae

I am in the U.K not far from Manchester. Getting ready for our lovely winter weather! 
Congrats Becca...what are all our estimated due dates? 
Mine is 18th May but I am a type 1 diabetic so I will most likely have a c-section at 38 weeks so that puts me around 3rd May xx


----------



## kellyrae

Congrats Ms Elizabeth & Classic xx


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Kellyrae....thank you! I haven't been to the Dr but the Internet tells me the 7th. Lol


----------



## Grateful365

Ms Elizabeth said:


> Thank you grateful....I don't really have much info until my appt....whenever that is. All I knowant, last year with DS...Dr got the due date correct. Who actually gives birth on their due date? So, I'm waiting for her to tell me. Lol

Wanna hear something crazy? My son born last year was born on his exact due date too! He was born at 1:17 am...so its like he knew it was time to cone out. It's quite rare! So funny that happened to both of us last year


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Too funny! I wish I knew that was DS's plan...I would have cleaned the house...I thought I had time. Lol


----------



## beccabonny

Grateful - I have tons of symptoms! Nausea, food aversions, heightened sense of smell, easily tired, sore boobs...you name it, lol. Thanks for the welcome! 

ClassicGirl - welcome and congrats!! Hoping your little rainbow bean sticks!

Ellie - thank you for the welcome! How were your early scans? I'm nervous but more hopeful with all these symptoms. Thanks for understanding :) Yay for rainbows!

Kelly - when does winter start for you?!? We probably won't get any snow until December, though we had some in Oct last year. 

My EDD is actually 3 May as well so we could be in on the same day for delivery! I know unless scheduled it probably won't be exact, but...:) Sounds like the ladies here have actually had some exact ones!


----------



## kellyrae

Hey Becca, our winter is any time from mid september I would say! I live in a small village thats situated in the middle of hills and valleys so we get lots of cold windy and rainy days....would be nice to get snow over xmas but it doesnt usually happen...normally rain and cold temperatures xx


----------



## 2nd time

Hi I'm 36 & currently pregnant with number 7 4 girls one boy and an angel I feel kind of weird to be a older mum and this pregnancy is already taking it out of me it's either my age or running round after 5 aged 6 and under
, but I'm really tired


----------



## Grateful365

Welcome 2nd Time and a huge congratulations on #7! I always wanted a big family and lots of kids, but we had a hard time TTC our first and so we got started pretty late. I will be happy and complete at 3. 

I hear you on the tired...I am feeling very low energy the past few days, I just want to sleep! Not sure if it's my age or the fact that both of my kids keep waking me at night! :wacko: I'm sure that chasing around that many kids is what has you tired for sure! What are your kids ages? What is your due date?


----------



## Grateful365

Ladies, I added all of our due dates to the 1st post :thumbup: Let me know if there is anything else you think we should add.


----------



## elliecain

Welcome, 2nd time. 7, wow! I'd have loved a big family, but I'm having my first at 39, so I'm sure I will only have 1 or 2 now. 
Still, I'll be very happy with whatever we get. This one was hard fought for and will be a miracle.
I booked in with midwife last night and I'm 13 weeks today! So excited to be into the second tri :)

How's everyone feeling? I'm feeling much less drained now. The first few weeks sucked my energy out of me.


----------



## 2nd time

My kids are 6, 5, 4, 2,:&1 I'm due on 12/02/17. We tried for years for number one and we're told dh had virtually no live spermatogenesis guess that sorted it's self out.


----------



## Classic Girl

I'd say it has, 2nd :haha: sounds like he's got plenty to go around! 

Ms. Elizabeth: they originally set me up for an 8 week appt but I called back the next day to talk to someone who KNEW me, my age, my loss in Feb. and Dr called me back personally to push up the dates etc. I say...squeaky wheel gets the oil. So...yeah...big them a little bit!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Classic....if I remember from last time...I meet with my obgyn...then schedule an ultrasound and another meeting with the high risk Dr who does her own ultrasound. It's just that....waiting till I get those appts....I want to see now. Lol. Just a peek. My Dr only does first prenatal on Thursday and I believe the ultrasound tech is only Mondays. Something weird like that.


----------



## Grateful365

ellie- Glad your getting your energy back! I am feeling so low energy and drained during the day! Are you particularly hoping for a boy or girl? The gender ultrasound is such an exciting moment.

2nd - Yes it sounds like any problem has resolved for sure! :haha: That is awesome. I added your due date to the 1st post.

Classic - Glad you were a squeaky wheel and got your appointment moved up. I agree that sometimes we definitely have to advocate on our own behalf!

Ms. Elizabeth - I hate waiting too! I so wanna peek! Just a quick peek! 

AFM: Still having zero symptoms. Kinda wish I had a few IC's left just so I can feel better and look at a dark line.....:dohh: Do I really have to wait until October 13?! Bleh!


----------



## Classic Girl

Well to be honest my OB kind of dropped the ball back in late February when I had my m/c. I think he feels a bit guilty. Won't repeat the story as its around here in a few threads. Anyone who's gotten to 3+ on a digi...how long was it between your 2-3 reading and the 3+ one? I have one left and "saving" it for my 3+ and don't want to waste it. It was 5 days from my 1-2 to 2-3 but I'd think it might be longer for the 3+?


----------



## elliecain

I didn't start testing until 19dpo (2-3) and I got 3+ at 21dpo (which seemed appropriate). However, my beta that day was 3186!
Don't worry too much about the digi weeks bit, I've heard they are not that accurate normally, I just had crazy high betas! 



> The Weeks Indicator feature assumes conception occurred on the day after the urinary lh surge (which stimulates ovulation) and works on a threshold basis of urinary hCG levels: the thresholds for determining &#8216;Pregnant&#8217; 1&#8211;2, 2&#8211;3 and 3+ weeks are 10, 153 and 2753 mlu/ml, respectively. These thresholds are based on extensive research of the urinary hCG rise in early pregnancy.


----------



## elliecain

We still don't know if we want to find out the gender or not. I've always imagined myself with a little girl and DH would like a boy to continue the name, but we'd both be happy with either.
We were sure we wanted to find out, but changed our minds and going to wait and see how we feel by the 20 week anatomy scan. I think I quite like the idea of a surprise now! But then again, I'd like to know because I could start bonding properly... It's a tough one!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

I found out with DS at week 12 with the maternity 21 test. I didn't care. Just wanted healthy. And found it easier to buy clothing. I'm a huge car and football fan....so if I could skip the neutral phase, I wanted to. Personal opinion. Course now my son makes car noises when playing with all toys so....what can I say. Lol


----------



## 2nd time

I have very little energy today waiting for my second trimester glow but don't think it's coming lol.

I was getting worried that at nearly 18 weeks I hadn't felt movement but layer in bed the other night worrying and thump thump thankyou little bub.


----------



## elliecain

It took us 19 months, a miscarriage, a lot of heartbreak and several major medical interventions to get to this point so, of course, I just want healthy too. It is normal that we might have thought about which gender it might be however...
As I said, we aren't really bothered either way, but I've always imagined myself with a little girl. I'm a real planner and focus on details, so not finding out would be a challenge for me, but I'm not sure I want to spoil nature's surprise!


----------



## Grateful365

And what a beautiful surprise it would be ellie!! I vote to let it be a surprise...why?...well becuase there just aren't incredible surprises like that often in life. If I could wait and be surrised, I would LOVE to but DH is so against waiting. ***sigh***

I agree totally normal to imagine yourself with a particular gender. Already having boys, I am daydreaming about what it would be like to have a girl. Its fun to think about for sure.

Healthy babies are always our top prayer/wish for our babies. It also took me many years to conceive my first and I was so grateful that he came out healthy. I've already been worrying this time that baby is OK in there. It's hard being a mom eh? :winkwink:


----------



## kellyrae

Hi Ladies :hi:...Hunger is getting the best of me today!!! I have done nothing but feel hungry even after eating!! At 4+3 this shouldn't be happening yet!!:icecream:

How are you all feeling? xx


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Me too!!! I don't remember being this hungry so early!!


----------



## Grateful365

I think hunger is still my only symptom... Especially right before bed...I get so hungry!


----------



## kellyrae

Its my only symptom at the moment too, apart from low blood sugars due to my diabetes....I really dont want to put loads of weight on this time! I have just got back to a size I am happy with too! With my 1st I was tummy and bum! My 2nd I put 3 stone on everywhere lol with my 3rd (boy) I was all belly which breastfeeding him made it easy to lose thankfully :) xx


----------



## elliecain

I was ravenous for the whole of the first tri... But I was on prednisolone (steroid) for natural killer cells, so it wasn't unexpected. I gained 9lbs. Ugh. Still, it's slowed down now I'm off the pred, so I'm hoping it will all even out.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

I could eat all day...but want to take weight on properly. EP with DS made the weight pour off...more than I wanted. I'm not a numbers sort if girl...more like how my pants fit and feel. 

So I'm trying to not think...eat that sunday...you will just pump it off. Lol


----------



## kellyrae

Elliecain...no wonder you were hungry along with babys growth spurts too! Xx

Ms Elizabeth...I love your way of thinking! I am using the whole breastfeeding plan as I get bigger lol xx


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Lol, well weight....I mean I've been 10 lbs heavier and 20 lbs lighter....but it's all how clothes fit. I never weigh myself so I have no idea....I'm more like a "do I feel good" sort of weight person. And if the husband likes.. haha


----------



## elliecain

I'm not able to think like that... Until about 4.5 years ago, I'd had anorexia and bulimia for 12 years and was hospitalised once. I'm totally fine now, but the miscarriage, 6 months of clomid, a round of IVF and 10 weeks on steroids have taken their toll on my body. In the past year, I've gained 10kg (22lbs). It's tough, but I know it is all for a great reason and I'll deal with it once I've given birth!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Ellie....stay strong. You have such strength! Great outlook...it is for a great reason. I couldn't think of a better one. Last time weight appeared on my behind first. I still can't quite explain the point of it...if DS was in my front...balance perhaps? I'm still working on that reasoning. Maybe he needed extra leg room?


----------



## kellyrae

Ellie seems to me you are already doing a great job...its amazing what we go through for our children...being a type 1 diabetic is hard work, constantly fighting blood sugar levels and worrying about the consequences if they are not right but we do it and we push ourselves to a limit so we can have what we dream of...keep going because it is a beautiful outcome after the 9 months and once its over you tend to forget the struggles....then you want to do it all again!! Xxx


----------



## JellyBean1981

Hi Ladies, I'm a 35 yr old mom of two teens and surprise I'm 6 weeks pregnant lol boy was not expecting this but totally a blessing lol Symptoms for this one have been crazzzzy!! Feels like my body has a mind of it's own lol Congrats to you all :)


----------



## Classic Girl

Welcome Jelly! Congrats on your pregnancy!

Ellie: wow...what a mountain you've climbed! :hugs:

I don't find myself all that hungry yet but my BOOBS are killing me and have grown a cup size! I also feel like I have a ball in my belly (just to me and from the inside) and I'm ridiculously bloated. Like I feel always on the verge of having to pee. NOT COMPLAINING! Just adding to the convo,


----------



## JellyBean1981

Classic Girl

Oh my goodness, this pregnancy I've had everything sore boobs, bloating nausea, cramping, twinges, excessive hunger, food aversions the list goes on. I don't ever remembering being like this with my other two. Docs have given me 3 different due dates lol it's just been insane. I go for my third ulstrasound on the 23rd of this month. It feels like I'm a first time mom all over again :)


----------



## Classic Girl

When was your first and what did you see?


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Classic...omg, I have to get up at night to go! It's only just begun! Ugh!!! 

Jellybean.....jealous! I haven't even has 1 appt!!


----------



## JellyBean1981

After getting a positive at the docs he had me at 5.2 weeks, so he sent me to get an ultrasound done. That ultrasound showed nothing and what was even scarier was the tech mention ectopic pregnancy. That horrible word left me terrified and of course I was getting mild cramping from implantation at that point so I thought the worse. I went to the hospital where they did blood work which showed my hcg levels were good and then 48 hrs later I was back having another ultrasound. That ultrasound had me at 5.1 weeks. "tears of joy right there knowing it wasn't an ectopic" sooo the first one I would have only been 4 weeks. Now my due date is kinda up in the air until my ultrasound next week.


----------



## JellyBean1981

Classic
on my last ultrasound they could see the gestational sac and yolk and a tiny tiny blip lol my next ultrasound should show heart beat since i will be 7 weeks by then


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

I swear sometimes Dr's use words which throw us into this terror mode. Like mine saying "don't worry, we will just go week by week unless you miscarry" gulp. Thanks dr. Lol


----------



## 2nd time

I'm fed up at the moment I am 18+3 I still feel sick I have to gdt up at least twice in the night to wee. My boobs are killing and after injecting fragmin for 8 weeks my belly is sore and covered in bruising I need a hug. On the plus aid bubs is starting to move more which makes me feel pregnant rather than ill


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

*HUGE yet gentle HUG*


----------



## beccabonny

Welcome 2nd! Congrats :) Sorry you're feeling lousy but I'm glad you are getting to feel movement! :hugs:

Grateful, sorry you have to wait so long! Any way you can get things moved up?

I agree with you ladies, healthy is number one in the wishes department, whatever gender! 

Kelly, haha, I'm going back between starving and nauseous....and so tired today!

Ellie, did the prednisone fix everything with the nk cells? I'm sure things will even out for you now that you're off :)

Jelly, congrats and welcome! So glad you got that second scan and it wasn't ectopic! 

Classic, I have gone up a cup size as well, crazy, right? And the bloating. Definitely not complaining :) Feeling lucky!


Ms. E - yeah, why do they say stuff like that?!? They should know better.

AFM - We had our first scan Monday, and everything looks great. HB 109! We saw everything that we were supposed to on the scan. It was such a relief to see a heartbeat and know everything is normal. They did say dot was measuring 6 days behind, but that makes sense with my late ovulations and actually matches exactly up to when we thought we conceived. I'm having major food aversions, nausea mixed with being starving (but only for very limited foods), sore bbs, have gone up a cup size, so tired...moody...but loving it all! No complaints here :) He's got me on the progesterone as well as baby aspirin. That flavor in the chewables really takes me back :)


----------



## BABYBOUND2015

Hi all, congrats on your bfps. I am so elated, but also a bit nervous, I had beta drawn on 9/9 late afternoon was 280, and 9/12 early morning was 457. My RE wants me to have another level drawn, which I am doing tomorrow morning. Does anyone have any experience/information with beta levels. Thanks I am praying for a great number tomorrow.


----------



## JellyBean1981

Oh my goodness I'm gonna need a terminology book for this lol I just figured out what BPF stands for lol

Ms Elizabeth..
What also didn't help was the internet, it just caused psychological torture. I think forums are great but I suggest running away from web MD, I was certain by the end of the night I had ovarian cancer or tumours lol The ultrasound tech had no right in planting that stuff into my head. I thought the techs weren't aloud to give you any real information.

becca..
Many of my symptoms have calmed down, boobs don't hurt as much no more cramping other then twinges here and there. Food still seems to be a problem "came home with 7 jars of pickles all different brands" but can't go near anything sweet. oooooh yeah I'm sooooo ITCHY!! It's crazy how something so tiny can wreak havock on our bodies lol


----------



## kellyrae

Becca....pleased to hear your scan went well! Its the best feeling seeing that little heartbeat! I will have my scan in a couple of weeks &#128522; cannot wait!! Xx


----------



## beccabonny

Jelly - I seriously had to google half the acronyms on here! I eventually stumbled across a website that had most of them listed out. If you google TTC acronyms or Pregnancy acronyms maybe you could find it? Sorry I didn't save it!

WebMD is not our friend. I'm surprised at the tech. I only thought they were allowed to menion good news. How unprofessional! Glad your symptoms have calmed a bit :) Hormones are a crazy thing, I agree. Cravings are real! 

Kelly, thank you! When is your scan? Maybe we have one on the same day!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Lol, Google is sometimes our friend...otherwise....a common problem turns into the plague.

It's 3am...why DS has been up since 1am I don't know.


----------



## kellyrae

I dont have a date yet as I still have to ring my diabetes team, once I have informed them of my little passenger I will be summoned for weekly appointments and regular scans that usually start at 7 weeks...love the scans but the appointments get trying at times...I'm holding out till I am 6 weeks before I make the call xx


----------



## Cara W

I am 36 today and just found out yesterday that I am having Monochorionic-Diamniotic twins. Their due date was April 30, but in all likelihood, I will have to be induced sooner due to the high risk with this type of pregnancy. Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## beccabonny

kelly, what do they do during these appts if I may ask - are they just routine and the same thing over and over? I like getting in more often but that's intense!

cara, welcome and congrats, what amazing news!!


----------



## kellyrae

Hi Cara!! Wow twins! Congratulations xx

Becca....yes its very much the same thing every week, weight, check my blood sugar results are within the correct limits, which mine usually are and with having it so long I very rarely need much help from them when it comes control which is why its so testing, I have all the regular blood test every pregnany woman has, its later on in pregnancy that it can get hard as we tend to start resisting insulin which results in higher blood glucose which then results in bigger babies so they keep a close check on the growth through regular scans after 28 weeks...there is also a high risk of pre-eclampsia, premature labour and still birth hence the 38 week delivery time scale...we take 5mg of folic acid for the first 14 weeks and baby aspirin. (which I am already taking) Its quite intense and strict when food is involved...which is awful when you start craving chocolate...the fight to resist is torture haha saying all that though you just get on with it! Its all worth it in the end &#9786; xx


----------



## Classic Girl

JellyBean1981 said:


> Classic
> on my last ultrasound they could see the gestational sac and yolk and a tiny tiny blip lol my next ultrasound should show heart beat since i will be 7 weeks by then

That's exactly what we saw today!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

So exciting!!! I can't wait to see something!


----------



## Classic Girl

Why do I feel so.....upholstered?


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Like a couch?


----------



## Classic Girl

Kinda....like there's extra padding...EVERYWHERE


----------



## JellyBean1981

Classic...
It truly does take a tiny weight off your shoulders know that your sweet little one is exactly where it should be. Love ultrasound, to bad they don't sell them so you can do your own hehehe I'm thinking of getting one of those dopplers so you can hear the heart beat any time you want lol


----------



## elliecain

Jellybean, I love my doppler. It started working at about 9+5 and I use it most days. It took ages to find the hb for the first few weeks though, you have to be persistent and patient. I have the sonoline one and it was great value on Amazon or eBay (can't remember which!)

Classic Girl, I remember the start of the upholstered feeling (great description)... From really early on, it was not the nicest feeling. It's not gone now, but you do get used to it. Now I've got an actual bump appearing, it makes the rest of the padding feel less conspicuous!


----------



## Classic Girl

Ok 2 rants.....I'm officially breaking up with clear blue digital as if I see 2-3 weeks one more time (STILL) I may go postal.

Secondly. I posted this also in my "gallery of tests/chit chat" thread on pregnancy tests bc I love those girls but wanted to vent just a LITTLE bit more so I'm pasting it here too.

My hubby was going to old navy. I wanted a shower so I told him to go but there was a dress I wanted that I'd checked in-store availability on IN MY SIZE! I gave him my card. He took a screenshot. 10 minutes ago I get a message "couldn't find either your dress or cargo shorts." So, I gave him the standard woman's response. "Ask someone. Show them the picture. The website says they have them in stock in my size." His response? " they were busy. I'm in Ross now." 

:brat: :brat: :brat: why can't he text me that before he leaves the store? I can't pick out something from Ross! If you know how Ross is. I texted him back and said "I will go back out there when you get home." (Knowing clear well I wouldn't but hoping it would make him feel like a shmuck and go back NEXT DOOR to ON)

Is this hormones making me want to twist his head off his body right now?

ETA: he hasn't responded. That man best becoming home with my dress as a surprise


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Sorry classic. Totally been there with you. Men....we need them....but sometimes!!!!!!!! Growl!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

As for the padding...mine keeps moving!


----------



## Grateful365

I'm still here ladies...nausea has kicked in pretty hard the past few days. 

Welcome to the new ladies and congrats on your BFP's....and twins! Wow!


----------



## Clever.Name

Hi All! Joining in on this thread a little late! I'm 39 and expecting baby #3 on Feb 17th! Glad to see a little action over here in 35+!! :)


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Welcome! Yeah.....AMA ladies here!


----------



## elliecain

Welcome!


----------



## Oxygen7880

Hi ladies may I join? I'm 37 and due baby #2 in March (23rd). Had the harmony test (thankfully all low risk) and found out that I'm having a boy. 
Still feeling sick and tired but having a few days and parts of the day where I feel less sick.


----------



## beccabonny

classic - did you get your dress? I'm not sure about the upohlstered feeling, but I definitely feel different...and bloated.....

welcome, clever and oxygen! and congrats!

afm, nausea stronger than ever, so i haven't been eating very well. apparently i'm being moody, but does anyone else think that your OH might be oversensitive to your behavior, and thus things that would have been categorized as normal have become moody due to hormones, according to him?


----------



## Grateful365

How is everyone doing? I will admit, I have been struggling through this nausea. I had to breakdown and take some meds for it,as I was having a hard time taking care of my two sons. Its helping but still feeling moderately nauseated all day. Looking forward to feeling better!!!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Grateful....I've been on meds myself too. It's hit me hard. Always dizzy and lightheaded. 

So hard to chase a little one when I want to fall over


----------



## beccabonny

I've been trying things, like a ginger supplement, but to no avail...luckily I don't have any littles to chase yet :) hoping we all feel better soon!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Either this is bloat....or I'm showing early.

I know I haven't been eating healthy...but really now. If I don't remember to suckered it in...I look 5 months along!


----------



## Classic Girl

Just wanted to let you all know I'm leaving you. Another loss and another BAD experience with my OB. I've written the full vent in m/c support if anyone is interested. Good luck to all of you! I hope to be back (I think...not sure I can go thru this again) and pray you all have H&H 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## Oxygen7880

Classic Girl said:


> Just wanted to let you all know I'm leaving you. Another loss and another BAD experience with my OB. I've written the full vent in m/c support if anyone is interested. Good luck to all of you! I hope to be back (I think...not sure I can go thru this again) and pray you all have H&H 9 months! :hugs:

So sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Classic Girl said:


> Just wanted to let you all know I'm leaving you. Another loss and another BAD experience with my OB. I've written the full vent in m/c support if anyone is interested. Good luck to all of you! I hope to be back (I think...not sure I can go thru this again) and pray you all have H&H 9 months! :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kellyrae

Classic Girl said:


> Just wanted to let you all know I'm leaving you. Another loss and another BAD experience with my OB. I've written the full vent in m/c support if anyone is interested. Good luck to all of you! I hope to be back (I think...not sure I can go thru this again) and pray you all have H&H 9 months! :hugs:

So sorry to hear this Classic girl.
Sending you hugs, I hope you find better care and we see you back here soon xxxx


----------



## JellyBean1981

Just wondering, this is my third baby last one was born 14 yrs ago lol at 11 weeks my belly has popped large, has any of you that have had babies prior experienced this? Oh and the stretching is redunculous


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

My 1st is 15 months old....and I swear I'm showing. I lost so much weight...I was surprised to show so early. I'm feeling things sooner than I did with DS....or I'm more aware of it....

Guess we are prestretched


----------



## elliecain

This is my first and I started showing to others at around 14 weeks. I had IVF and was bloated from all that, so I felt huge before. Now, at 18 weeks, I have an obvious bump!


----------



## JellyBean1981

I went to the Ob's yesterday and asked her about it, she said that the more children you have the more you feel and you show a lot sooner. I know the baby is moving on up lol "sounds like a song" and now almost non of my pants fit lol The stretching cramping and pulling feeling has calmed down today so that's a great feeling. I also go for my IPS ultrasound on the 19th. OB told me I'm high risk and will be having ultrasounds every two weeks till birth.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Well..at least it's "normal" to show early! I'm still not ready to share....and it's hard to hide my extra lunch I'm carrying around.


----------



## JellyBean1981

Ms Elizabeth said:


> Well..at least it's "normal" to show early! I'm still not ready to share....and it's hard to hide my extra lunch I'm carrying around.

I know how you feel, my abdomen has doubled in size lol good bye jeans hello leggings lol


----------



## beccabonny

I have also heard it's normal to show earlier if you've had one or more previously :) AFM, almost 12 weeks and nothing! That's ok, I'm good on waiting...any advice on how many sizes bigger to go if you're trying to mix regular and maternity? Do you think you really need maternity leggings, or can you get away with slightly bigger regular ones? What were your favorite items of clothing your last pregnancy?


----------



## JellyBean1981

What I'm finding right now is, I'm pulling my leggings up super high cause when they are low it's very uncomfy since my uterus is just above my pelvis. As for my last pregnancy which was 14 years ago lol I lived in her fathers track pants and baggy shirts lol This one I might actually make it to the stores and buy some maternity clothes since I seem to be looking at least 4 months preggers at 12 weeks lol. I'm afraid I'm gonna get super huge with this baby sigh I would go with slightly bigger leggins


----------



## kellyrae

With mt first I didnt show until around 6 months! Second I put on 3.5 stone everywhere (girl)!!!! 3rd I couldn't fasten my jeand at 8 weeks and this one I have been using waist expanders on my jeans since 9 weeks.....Its very normal xx


----------



## JellyBean1981

Well that's good to know, but it just makes me think how flippin big am I going to get with this one if I'm already showing at 12 weeks 2 days lol the cold Canadian winter is coming also, so I may have to break down and get an over sized winter coat for this year too. I am thankful for the fact that most of my first trimester nausea is pretty much gone.


----------



## beccabonny

I'm already looking at coats for our also cold upstate new york winter! I think I might just get two and layer them...I hear preggy ladies are warmer than most people so that's good...going to be a cold winter here!


----------



## JellyBean1981

beccabonny said:


> I'm already looking at coats for our also cold upstate new york winter! I think I might just get two and layer them...I hear preggy ladies are warmer than most people so that's good...going to be a cold winter here!

Well where I am we drop to -45 to -55 in the winter so we have to layer under our -45 coats lol OMG I'm gonna look like a snow man!!! lmfao oh and check out my profile pic the baby has my husbands beer belly hahaha I kid I kid lol


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Jellybean.....so adorable! I had hoped for a cute pic like that at my last scan....wasn't as clear as it was with DS.....sigh


----------



## elliecain

I had my 20 week scan and... we are having a little boy!

Meet Finlo, due 17th March:
https://i67.tinypic.com/2ep7wqc.jpg

He's perfect and I'm over the moon! We are so in love with our little boy.


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Congratulations!!


----------



## JellyBean1981

Ms Elizabeth said:


> Jellybean.....so adorable! I had hoped for a cute pic like that at my last scan....wasn't as clear as it was with DS.....sigh

awwww sugar don't worry you will get that amazing picture really soon,
from what my doctor is saying because I'm "high risk" I will be having a few more ultrasounds than normal which honestly I really don't mind hehehe


----------



## JellyBean1981

elliecain said:


> I had my 20 week scan and... we are having a little boy!
> 
> Meet Finlo, due 17th March:
> https://i67.tinypic.com/2ep7wqc.jpg
> 
> He's perfect and I'm over the moon! We are so in love with our little boy.

OMG sooooooooo cute!!! A BOY!!! that's wonderful he looks amazingly sweet!!! My husband keeps calling ours a boy lol but I keep telling him it could be a girl you know lol either way I will be happy :)


----------



## beccabonny

Jelly, that's so funny about layering coats! I thought I was the only one who did that...though it doesn't get THAT cold, brr! I love the baby beer belly :haha: so adorable!

Ellie, congrats on the baby boy! He's beautiful in that scan picture. 

Ms. E, I didn't get a clear scan last time either, I'm hopeful for next time!


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

becca......fingers crossed for clarity for us!! my photo album needs it. lol


----------



## kellyrae

Elliecain congrats on your little boy!! I so want to find out but then I want the excitement of not knowing at birth xx


----------



## beccabonny

We got our test results back and we are having a little girl! No abnormalities detected, so that's great :)


----------



## kellyrae

beccabonny said:


> We got our test results back and we are having a little girl! No abnormalities detected, so that's great :)

Congratulations!! Fab news and can now go mad buying pink!! Xx


----------



## beccabonny

Hope you ladies are doing well! I have an appointment on monday, no scan, but that's ok. We are doing the blood test for spina bifida. Oh, the joys of being 35, right? I like the extra reassurance though! 

On another note, has anyone started a journal I can follow? :)


----------



## elliecain

I have a journal! Click on the Bee banner...

They didn't do a blood test for spina bifida with me, they just checked his spine at the 20w scan when they checked all his anatomy. I hope yours goes well.

I'm trying not to worry, but I've had reduced foetal movement today. He's kicked a little, but nowhere near as much as usual. I'm sure it's fine, but I'm thinking of going to the drop in at the women's hospital tomorrow evening, just to put my mind at ease.

How's everyone else?


----------



## beccabonny

Ellie, are you counting kicks yet or does that come later? I would drop by the hospital just to set my mind at ease! I'm heading over to your journal now :)


----------



## JellyBean1981

my 20 week scan is in 21 days lol not that I'm counting lol it will also be on my husbands birthday!! So this kid better cooperate so I can give Daddy the big sex reveal :) everyone seems to be moving along nicely great to hear!! As for my self I started the baby buying hate to do it so early but I figured I would take care of the big things get them out of the way. Any of you shopping yet?


----------



## elliecain

I hope the scan goes well Jelly. I loved the 20 week one, everything was so clear and real!

I've bought or been given the big ticket items, but now waiting until the January sales for the rest. I'm going to go crazy in January! 

It's been fun making the nursery look like a nursery instead of a storage room, but we haven't done any accents yet, just new carpet and put furniture in. I can't wait to put pictures up and sheets on cot etc. 

My MIL has knitted loads of cardies and we've been given some little outfits and shoes etc, but I'm looking forward to buying plain tiny babygrows and a couple of miniature trousers and things. It's odd because I was so sure it was a girl and I knew exactly how I'd dress her, so now it's a boy, I'll be able to go out and see what seems right for this little wriggler!


----------



## beccabonny

Jelly, I have picked up a few things, but I'm kind of waiting to get done painting in the baby room before getting big stuff. We do have a swing hand-me-down from my sister, though. The thought of buying baby stuff still seems so overwhelming! I hope the baby cooperates at your scan!

Ellie, I know, I think boys are harder to dress than girls for sure. Maybe just because girls have so much more variety available?


----------



## Grateful365

I'm back to the land of the living ladies!! I have missed you all but I just read all the posts and caught up. The nausea had me down and out. All experienced severe weakness and doctor wasn't sure why. It got so bad I had to stay with the boys at my parents house for two weeks so I would have some help during the day. It has subsided now though and I'm feeling pretty good now. Such a relief and I can finally enjoy this last pregnancy!:happydance:

Ellie- Huge congrats on your sweet baby boy!! Oh you will LOVE having a little boy, they are SO much fun!!! Has the kicking increased now again? 

Becca- congrats on your baby GIRL!! Yeay!!!

Our anatomy scan is scheduled for Dec 12! Feeling anxious to hear as this is our last baby. 

We did get a couple pics at the last appt a few weeks ago...Dr was so kind to let me peek, I'll try to post them.


----------



## Grateful365

https://i68.tinypic.com/desabl.jpg

This was the first scan 9 weeks and the second scan at about 14 weeks.


----------



## elliecain

Sorry you had such bad nausea, I'm glad it has eased up. Lovely pictures!


----------



## JellyBean1981

Sorry guys it's been so long for me, couldn't figure out my password for the life of me lol I guess I will get straight to me freaking out for the past week. I got my tests back from the IPS and I got a positive for spina byfida. I truly wish they would explain this test a little more clear, because after I went through 3 boxes of tissues of tears I cracked down and did some research. The IPS is just screening for the risk of down syndrome and spina byfida and trisomy 18,13 it's not a diagnoses. I am already a high risk mama so to make a pregnant lady stressed out like that isn't cool at all. In fact I found out you're more likely to get a false positive then a true positive. Soooo my OB is sending me for a level 2 scan in two days. I truly do feel like everything will be fine "fingers crossed" and I will be able to give y'all some great news and possibly find out the sex of the baby. That alone seems so mild right now I just want to make sure every thing is perfect sigh ahhhhhhh STRESS!!! oh yes and before I forget lol which I seem to do a lot of these days lol I also found out that I will have a scheduled induction two - three weeks prior to my due date.


----------



## Grateful365

Jellbean - glad your back!!! I'm so sorry to hear the stress you have been dealing with!! &#128546; Thats just an awful thing to worry about. I will be praying that you get some wonderful results in two days that will ease your mind. I actually declined all of the test because I know how I am and how my worrying runs away with me....! 

We will be having our Anatomy scan on Monday and I will be praying to see a healthy baby.


----------



## JellyBean1981

Thank you so much sugar, I've been really trying to keep calm and think positive. I was told by my OB that if the ultrasound tech sends me on my way then everything is great. If there is an issue she will meet me at the hospital. my goodness I'm gonna have to put my heart back in my chest once all of this is done :)


----------



## Grateful365

Jellybean - How did you appointment go? Thinking of you!


----------



## JellyBean1981

Grateful365 said:


> Jellybean - How did you appointment go? Thinking of you!

Oh my goodness what a week!!! Soooo had the ultrasound done on the 7th, it took them two hrs of poking, prodding, pushing and rotating me from side to side. The baby flipped on them 4 times active little bum, so the one thing they were after they couldn't see which was the spine. Finally after asking me to go pee, walk around and come back the baby finally got in the right position. My doctor had arrange for a specialist from one of our larger hospitals to do the exam so I guess I had a pro working on me. Well once every thing was done they just sent me home. So confused I called the doctors the following day and of course they told me she would call me back. This morning I finally get a phone call annnnnd EVERYTHING IS PERFECT!!! there is nothing wrong with the baby :) I nearly screamed on the phone in excitement and am still sooo over the moon with happiness oh and we found out we are having A BOY!!!!!


----------



## JellyBean1981

oh they did find two large fibroids so I'm thinking maybe that's what was causing my hormone level to be elevated. not sure but just a thought.


----------



## beccabonny

:happydance: Congrats on having a happy healthy boy growing!!


----------



## elliecain

Congratulations on your healthy boy!


----------



## Grateful365

Jellybean- absolutely wonderful news!!!! And a baby BOY!!! So exciting!!!

I'm praying to see a healthy baby at our scan on Monday. I'm getting so anxious.


----------



## elliecain

How did you get on today, Grateful? I hope all went really well.


----------



## Grateful365

It went very well! The Tech said baby looks wonderful and we found out we are having boy #3!! Some odds hu? I'm in for it now! :winkwink:

Thank you for asking :flower:


----------



## Grateful365

Here is a pic of my little love from today ... &#10084;&#65039;

https://i64.tinypic.com/fw6e89.jpg


----------



## elliecain

Aw cutie! I'm glad he's all well. 3 boys! They will love to have each other, though you are going to be very outnumbered! Congrats xx


----------



## beccabonny

Another boy, congrats!! Lovely scan :)


----------



## Grateful365

Thanks ladies! Yes, outnumbered for sure!!


----------



## 2nd time

Just wanted to update in case anyone was wondering my due date on page one is wrong lol 

I'm not due until 12 Feb 2017 so still a way to g


----------



## JellyBean1981

Oh my goodness so much wonderful news coming in!! So happy for all the healthy babies and baby boy!!! wow this is awesome :) Well I've had an interesting couple weeks, have been going a little nuts with the baby boy shopping oh my goodness the clothes are sooooo sweet lol but I found out another pregnancy surprise :) my very best friend was experiencing pre menopausal symptoms has been for two years now, she is 39, so her monthly clock has been crazy unpredictable., Jokingly I told her hey go get a pregnancy test we could be pregnant together lol Well she did, and it come up positive lol in shock she went to the doctors the next day which I got to go to then straight down for an ultrasound. That's when we got hit with the huge surprise lol she is just over 7 months along and she's having a girl. lol I think I'm still in shock if she waited any longer she would be on that show " I didn't know I was pregnant" hahahaha super happy that everyone is healthy and babies are all good :)


----------



## elliecain

7 months, no way! I'm 6 months and my tummy is huge, there is no way I could have got so far without knowing! How did she not know? Has she not got a bump?


----------



## JellyBean1981

ellie 
my friend is super tiny so you would figure she would show a lot sooner but she didn't pop until 3 weeks ago which would have made her 6months 3 weeks. Blows my mind how tiny her belly is. We joke around cause I look what she is at 5 months lmfao I'm just sooo happy that we get to experience our pregnancies together. Here's a question though if anyone is going to be using bottles what do you prefer liners or no liners tilted bottles or straight lol I would like to breast feed but also pump


----------



## beccabonny

Jelly, I plan on doing the same as you and I want to use tilted bottles with liners because it seems like you'd get less loss of milk from pouring it from one to the other if you can just pump into the liners and then grab them...plus less cleaning...anything that makes it more efficient!


----------



## pansorie

Hi, ladies! 38 and pregnant. :) I was 19 years old when I became pregnant with my son. My ex and I divorced, and I met a wonderful man eight years ago. I was 36 years old when I became pregnant with my daughter and worried myself to the point where I did not enjoy my pregnancy at all. This time around I am bound and determined to let what happens happens. 

But of course I am reading about miscarriage chances for the 35+ crowd, and of course I am reading all the bad things that I can find. I don't want to go down that road again! I have never had an miscarriages that I know of, and my previous pregnancies were uneventful and as normal as they come. I feel like I am borrowing trouble worrying so much. 

I have an ultrasound scheduled for January 5, but I drove myself crazy enough that I did a private scan the other day. LO measured at 7w1d with 155 BPM.

So I am trying to calm myself down this time and just enjoy it. If I could just get through the second trimester I feel like I could relax. I just never thought that I would be in my late 30s with a baby and another one on the way. 

Nice to meet everyone! :)


----------



## beccabonny

Hi pansorie, and congrats! They say once you see a heartbeat the chances for MC go way down, but I know many of us here have still worried despite the odds! Sounds like you are in a good place in life, and I hope you're able to enjoy the pregnancy one day at a time :) Welcome!


----------



## Grateful365

Jellybean - crazy story about your friend! So exciting to be pregnant together!! I used Tommie tippie "closer to nature" bottles along with breastfeeding and they worked very well for me. No liners. 

2nd time - I updated the front page :thumbup:

Pansorie - Welcome!!! Its so hard not to worry...especially early on. Try your best to enjoy.

How is everyone else doing???


----------



## 2nd time

Thankyou and guess what our babies are due this yearl


----------



## beccabonny

Happy New Year!


----------



## Grateful365

Happy New Year ladies!!! How is everyone?


----------



## River54

Hey ladies!

Thought I'd finally chime in and say Hi!

Due with a little girl May 27th :)


----------



## Grateful365

Welcome River!!! I'm going to add you to the front page edd. 

Congrats on your baby girl! Is this your first?


----------



## Grateful365

Ellie - how are you feeling?? You're getting so close!!!

Pansorie - how did your ultrasound go??

2nd time - your getting really close!!! So exciting!


----------



## pansorie

Ultrasound went great, thanks for asking! The baby was measuring 8w2d (on time) and had 179 BPM. My next appt. is at the end of January for the Level II screening, and a tummy check with my OB. I am still terribly nauseous, but it has decreased a bit. It's funny, when you go from throwing up 7x a day to only 3x a day you think "this is bearable. I can handle this!" Lol! 
Still nervous about the pregnancy being viable, but I am optimistic with each passing day. :) 
I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## elliecain

I can't believe I'm nearly 31 weeks! I'm so excited to meet my little boy. 
To be honest, I'm shattered. I'm off work today with exhaustion and sickness and am just trying to chill out and recharge my batteries.
Finlo is doing well, measuring exactly where he should be and bum up with his head and feet both pointing down, so he's vaguely in the right position.


----------



## 2nd time

I can't believe it's nearly time I keep getting contraction type pains which is exciting lol bag packed car seat read cot up clothes washed tidying the house like mad. But having to walk 2 hours a day for school runs is a killer. Trying to find a new car as mine died it's driving me nuts as I have a small budget and need a minibus


----------



## beccabonny

Bag packed, so exciting! I hope you're able to find some transportation within your budget. 

Nothing much new here, just growing the belly!


----------



## Grateful365

Pansorie - wonderful news!! Glad your nausea is improving. I had it so bad this time, it was a nightmare. I know what you mean about it lightening up a bit and feeling like such a relief even though your still getting sick. Any relief is amazing! Hang in there.

Ellie - wow 31 weeks, you'll be meeting Finlo soon!! I adore that name by the way. I'm sorry your feeling so tired..it gets so hard at the end. Do you have all your major preparations and purchases done?

2nd time - Contractions?! How exciting...not much longer. I hope you get a car soon. I hear you on the budget...I am still determined that I will be able to fit 3 carseats in my truck.....:thumbup: No money to upgrade right now.

Becca - we have the same due date :flower:


----------



## 2nd time

Well I now have a 17 seater minibus sitting on my drive lol happy lady. Although it does feel a bit big and scary to drive right now. I'm sure I will get used to it. Contractions turned out to be bh lol


----------



## beccabonny

Wow, 2nd, sounds like a big vehicle! Glad you were able to get it.

Grateful, so cool, we are due the same day! I had to go follow your journal right away :haha:


----------



## Grateful365

Nees updates from everyone!! How is everybody doing? A few of you are getting so close!

AFM- almost 26 weeks and feeling good. Feeling very tired though.


----------



## pansorie

I had a wonderful 12 checkup and my NT scan! So far, so good, strong heartbeat. :) The spinal fluid was 1.3 mm, which the tech said was the normal range. 
My poor hubby, though, has been cut off sexually for 2 weeks. We have been intimate a few times this week and each time there has been spotting afterwards. I was talking to my doctor about it, and she said that she would like for me to rest a bit... or as she so delicately put it: "Nothing in your vagina for two weeks!!" 
She did recommend lubricant, but said if the bleeding continues he may have to be cut off for the rest of the pregnancy. :nope:
We have a private scan scheduled in two weeks to find out the gender, although while I was watching the ultrasound I had the most overwhelming feeling that it was a boy.


----------



## Grateful365

Pansorie, I'm so happy to hear your scan went so good!! Boo to that spotting though , hopefully it was just a fluke and won't happen anymore. 

I can't wait to hear how your personal scan goes! Will be interesting to see if your intuition ends up being right!


----------



## pansorie

Thank you! Just got my NT results... Risk for downs is less than 1 in 10,000. Risk for trisomy 18 and 13 Is 1 in 3820. So all is great!!!
How is everybody else doing? Any updates?


----------



## JellyBean1981

Hi Guys, been a while and glad everything is going great for everyone, Welcome to the new comers :) Well here is my update, My BFF delivered a healthy but tiny baby girl on the 16th of jan 4lbs 14 ounces weee little thing. So I'm still pregnant and she had a month long pregnancy lol I'm ok with that cause I'm not really ready for my life to be flipped upside down just yet lol The doctor has moved my due date to April 23rd, which is ummm coming a little faster then I wanted but meh he comes when he comes lol I have everything for my little man been scoring some great deals very proud of that. The only things I can complain about is horrible rib pain and my stomach seems to have floated to my throat " I get full pretty fast, heart burn is bad" Sleeping also sucks right now lol but other wise I'm great lol


----------



## Grateful365

Pansorie - anymore spotting? Hopefully its gone

Jellybean - glad to hear all is well and that your BFF delivered a healthy baby! Yes the ending surely gets unconfortable doesn't it?! Good to hear you are scoring some great deals - I love getting deals!! 

Ellie- Thinking of you! Your sooooo close to meeting your baby boy! How are you doing? Haven't heard from you in a while and hope all is OK :flower:

AFM - It looked like I passed my glucose test but I haven't actually talked to the doctor yet. Can't believe I am to 27 weeks now...this pregnancy is flying so fast. Still need to but a couple items but have most everything. Been getting a pulling / burning sensation in my legs at night when I lay down. I feel like I have to keep moving my feet and ankles to stretch them. Restless leg maybe? Anyone else have that?


----------



## elliecain

Hi there. Good news on the GTT.
I'm 35 weeks today, unbelievable. I had some slowed growth worries last week, but hoping my scan on Wednesday will show he's caught back up. If not, I may meet him really soon, gulp.


----------



## Grateful365

Oh my - praying your Wednesday scan goes great. Please let us know! Either way, your almost there!! I'm so excited for you :happydance:


----------



## 2nd time

I'm still pregnant aggghhhh


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Hi ladies....need to catch up.

I'm at home on bedrest so I have lots of time!


----------



## elliecain

I had my son a week ago. He's beautiful girls, seriously the most beautiful baby you can ever imagine seeing. I fell in love immediately.
My story has been really tough. Follow second picture in my siggie to my journal for more...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1247.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1272.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1231.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Ms Elizabeth

Ellie! Congrats!!! Thinking of you! He is gorgeous!!


----------



## 2nd time

My little boy arrived on 20/02/17 he's perfect but I'm missing my bump already we had said no more but I would have another tomorrow I can't understand why I'm so addicted to having babies labour is my favourite bit.


----------



## beccabonny

Congrats, 2nd and Ellie!


----------



## Grateful365

Where is everyone?


----------



## kellyrae

Hi Ladies! My little girl arrived a little earlier than planned but she's here and doing well! 
All 9lb4oz! 37+4wks. Born via emcs on 2nd May...hope you are all doimg well xx


----------

